# MendonOrchards: Life on an Apple Orchard



## MendonOrchards (Jan 27, 2016)

We had taken over Mendon Mountain Orchards officially Sept. 5, 2014. Jon and I had purchased it from his grandma who owned it for 35 years. The Orchard itself was established in the 1920's and we have approx 15 varieties of apples including Wolf River's, Wealthy's and a few other heritage breeds that no one has ever heard of. So far on our journey of adding livestock to our "farm" we have only gotten as far as poultry. Its a good start though! Chickens are a wonderful starting point. This has brought us enough joy to add ducks next, as well as more chicks! I ordered them to arrive sometime around Feb 15th and chicks will come a month later around March 15. The only issue now, is the critter room in our house which housed the brooders last year is not going to be a critter room anymore and the new one is under construction. :/ We have no ceiling, wallpaper is off the walls (we are painting them this time...) and the floor still needs to be redone.....all before ducks arrive...We will see lol. The ducks unfortunately may be squeezed into the current critter room, or more than likely one of our bathrooms. The life of constantly having projects to do! Sheep, goats, and other miniature livestock will be slowly worked up too as we start fencing in areas, making shelters, finding breeders, etc. Oh! and before I forget - meat rabbits. I never thought I could eat a cute furry critter.....but i am so intrigued. Healthy natural meat? Self sustainability? I'm drooling as we speak! (Don't tell my french angora that! She is only for fiber ) That is about it for now, I will try to add pictures so people can see life at Mendon Orchards, instead of trying to just visualize this amazing beautiful place. 


 

 


Keeva, our faithful white shepherd.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 27, 2016)

That pie looks amazing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it an orchard that you sell the fruit from? Do you raise the trees and sell them? Beautiful apple picture! Welcome from northeast Texas!! Can't wait to hear more about your orchard.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 27, 2016)

Those apples look beautiful!  I have several old apple trees on my property, planted by the original owner about 1950.  Some trees have fallen over, but I'm trying to save as many as I can.  I know a few are Yellow Transparent, the others are red apples.

I want to grow a variety called sheep's-nose apples, when I heard the name I thought, I have to have those!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 28, 2016)

We do not raise trees and sell them, but we do the Pick-Your-Own apples, which is a big hit for the kids and families. We have yellow transparents too, they are an early season apple, and tasty! Jon went for a walk with Keeva this morning and found a beautiful deer antler. Perks of having a food they love in your backyard! Today has been pretty lazy for me though, he took care of the chickens this morning and I have been getting some bakery work done since I am getting my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow (uggghhhhhh) So i may be off for a few days. I'll tell you all about that next time lol. Wading pool has arrived and i need to go pick it up, this is going to be the duck brooder, then will be used as their pool outside. Figured couldn't hurt and its big enough! Less mess I hope anyways.  - and to Norseofcourse: Ive heard of sheeps nose, but i cannot remember whether its a cider apple, eating apple, or what. We are hoping to get some nice cider apple trees since we produce our own unpasteurized, and sell it only off our property and farmer markets.  (as well as hard...just for us  )


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 28, 2016)

The pie is to die for as well


----------



## animalmom (Jan 28, 2016)

Enjoying your journal and hope you continue it once you recover from the wisdom teeth business.  Keeva is a beautiful animal.  I like the white shepherds very much and knew a couple of them a long time ago in a place far far away.  Awesome dogs.

Maybe I should gather up some courage and ask you how to prune an apple tree.  I have a several dwarf varieties that could use some work, but I have no clue or confidence to prune it correctly.  Maybe you could recommend an easy to understand, lots of pictures book?

Anyway, your pictures are lovely!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 28, 2016)

This is so amazing! I love that idea! Congrats on getting closer to adding in livestock! I can't wait to watch you as you add to your farm


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 28, 2016)

animalmom said:


> Enjoying your journal and hope you continue it once you recover from the wisdom teeth business.  Keeva is a beautiful animal.  I like the white shepherds very much and knew a couple of them a long time ago in a place far far away.  Awesome dogs.
> 
> Maybe I should gather up some courage and ask you how to prune an apple tree.  I have a several dwarf varieties that could use some work, but I have no clue or confidence to prune it correctly.  Maybe you could recommend an easy to understand, lots of pictures book?
> 
> Anyway, your pictures are lovely!




Tell you the truth, I don't prune. My fiance does. We both really are just winging it lol. All I know is you need to cut them at an angle at the forks to promote growth where you want it (lower to be able to hand pick, shape the tree, etc) Cull any dead branches. You start pruning about now, and stop when the buds start to grow. I don't know any good books, but I know Jon watches a lot of youtube vids! I hopw to add more pics as life goes on and especially when spring starts and there is all the apple blossoms! Keeva was a gift I got for Jon since WGSD were his childhood dream dog and now we are addicted to white shepherds lol She has been an angel and is sooooo smart. You will see her probably a lot, she goes everywhere especially in the Orchard. She herds chickens as well lol Found some more pics!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, I'm Alive!! I was very upset coming home when normally people are all on a drug high (i was on a drug nightmare!) I am ok now, still on lots of drugs and my face looks like a chipmunk with lots of stored nuts. I haven't mention, but I have a small miniature pinscher dog as well, who isn't much of anything other than couch potato and farm explorer. He stayed by my side the whole night on high alert. He gets super freaked out if im upset or not feeling well. He is my little man!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 30, 2016)

OK -- You just need to be closer to me so I could pick apples!!!
The apple and the pie pics has me drooling. 

I'm a little ahead of you as I already have the livestock.  No apple trees, only a plum & fig.   But sure do love apples.   Bought a couple trees but, my goaties got out one day & killed them.  Considered more but, haven't yet.

I have a min-pin, too.  Molly is very protective & sensitive to my moods.  Great little dog!   She has "tried" to be a farm dog but seems to think when I call animals to come that they are charging me    and tries to keep them away  

Welcome from VA


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 30, 2016)

I wish we could ship apples to where they come out as awesome as they do on the trees! We currently have stopped shipping them for the business, but I am hoping we can figure something out again but better this time, everyone always asks if we ship pies! I wish we could, we would make a killing lol You need to take a vacation up here so you can have some famous pie


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 30, 2016)

looking forward to watching this thread & seeing your farm develop.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 30, 2016)

I just purchased two small apple trees. If I'm lucky enough in the next year or two I'll have an apple to pick! Little nitty things. Maybe three feet tall. I'll just have to keep drooling over yours until then.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 30, 2016)

I just purchased two small apple trees. If I'm lucky enough in the next year or two I'll have an apple to pick! Little nitty things. Maybe three feet tall. I'll just have to keep drooling over yours until then.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2016)

I am planning my fruit trees now. Down here in HOT Texas, there are apple varieties that grow and produce, so I will have some apple trees. Only problem is.....I want them the bear fruit immediately after planting...


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 31, 2016)

I want a good apple sauce right now....yummmm


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2016)

How many apple trees can you plant to the acre?


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 31, 2016)

Baymule said:


> How many apple trees can you plant to the acre?



300-400 dwarf, 100 semi-dwarf or a max of 40 standard trees.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2016)

welcome, enjoyed catching up with your journal.  use to grow apples on my farm in w.va. York imperials were my favorite.  they were good for everything.  pies, sauce, dried and cider.  sadly they don't grow well herein arklahoma.  weather is just to darned hot.  your chickens are awfully pretty. thanks for the pictures.  we are just stupid for pictures.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2016)

welcome, enjoyed catching up with your journal.  use to grow apples on my farm in w.va. York imperials were my favorite.  they were good for everything.  pies, sauce, dried and cider.  sadly they don't grow well herein arklahoma.  weather is just to darned hot.  your chickens are awfully pretty. thanks for the pictures.  we are just stupid for pictures.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2016)

welcome, enjoyed catching up with your journal.  use to grow apples on my farm in w.va. York imperials were my favorite.  they were good for everything.  pies, sauce, dried and cider.  sadly they don't grow well herein arklahoma.  weather is just to darned hot.  your chickens are awfully pretty. thanks for the pictures.  we are just stupid for pictures.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2016)

Just found the journal. Thanks for sharing the stories and pics! Looking fwd to following along on your journey!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 2, 2016)

More to come soon! Been a rough recovery, and not much going on other than eating soups and doing more research on the animals I want. I of course have been doing a lot of online shopping.....lol


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2016)

Hoping for a quick recovery for you!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 4, 2016)

Fully recovered minus a sore spot in my mouth! So many things i wanted to do but couldn't, and I feel like I was going stir-crazy! Remodeling a motel unit for rabbits and still working on a room in my house the ducklings are broodering in. Will update soon!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 4, 2016)

animalmom said:


> .....
> 
> Maybe I should gather up some courage and ask you how to prune an apple tree.  I have a several dwarf varieties that could use some work, but I have no clue or confidence to prune it correctly.  Maybe you could recommend an easy to understand, lots of pictures book?
> 
> Anyway, your pictures are lovely!



Here are a couple of videos that talk about the process











A properly pruned apple tree is not necessarily a beautiful thing to behold


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 4, 2016)

MendonOrchards said:


> and to Norseofcourse: Ive heard of sheeps nose, but i cannot remember whether its a cider apple, eating apple, or what.


I don't mind what it is, I just like the name     The sheep and ponies end up getting most of the apples, anyway.  They love the apples, and the sheep love apple leaves!  There are a lot of crabapple trees in the pasture, so I bend down the ones that are still young and flexible, and the sheep crowd around, eating all the leaves they can reach.  When most of the leaves are gone, I let the tree spring back up again.  We do the same thing with oak and maple saplings, too.  I will be pollarding some of the trees, to continue to grow and harvest browse, as the pasture is cleared.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 5, 2016)

@Bruce Alvarez, thank you for the videos.  They are helpful!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 5, 2016)

Worked on rabbit unit - So far only two plywoods screwed in and measured to cut the next piece. Better than nothing


----------



## animalmom (Feb 6, 2016)

OK, I'll ask the question... what exactly are we seeing here @MendonOrchards?  What part of the rabbit unit is this?  Reason I ask is rabbits and plywood are not a good combination.  Wood absorbs pee and is difficult to clean.  My rabbit cages are all wire.  Would really, really, hate to see you go through a lot of work and not like the result.  So, maybe I just don't know what I'm seeing.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 7, 2016)

animalmom said:


> OK, I'll ask the question... what exactly are we seeing here @MendonOrchards?  What part of the rabbit unit is this?  Reason I ask is rabbits and plywood are not a good combination.  Wood absorbs pee and is difficult to clean.  My rabbit cages are all wire.  Would really, really, hate to see you go through a lot of work and not like the result.  So, maybe I just don't know what I'm seeing.




This is literally just the beginning (really nothing to do with the rabbits themselves) the floor was destroyed in this unit so we needed to lay down something to protect the foundation of the building. We could either add lino, or just spray the waterproof stuff we used int the chicken coop to protect it from wet,pee,feces,etc. The rabbits are going into wire cages. If you have any suggestions, by all means, give them to me! I am all for getting as much info as i need to do this.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh, Okey Dokey it is the subfloor, so to speak.  Wow, what I would give to have a drain in my bunny barn!  That is such a good idea.  (Please tell me the hole in the floor is a drain.)

Glad to hear you are going wire cages.  So easy to clean and nothing to trap odors.  Two paws up!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 7, 2016)

I wish!!!! it might not be permanent for the rabbits, so we aren't doing to much remodeling...so no drain. ): i am glad i get to do this much for them lol especially since at first they might have been piled out on the enclosed porch hahaha


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 7, 2016)

it was the tin with the screws in it lol


----------



## animalmom (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, I can still dream of a drain for the bunny barn.  You know... the rabbits might just be happy campers in their cages on your enclosed porch.  Folks think they need to be warm like little chicks and that isn't true.  Rabbits do fine with cold as long as they are out of the wind.  Now, I don't know about Vermont winters, and they sound much colder than Texas winters, so do take what I babble about with a grain of salt.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a frenchie on the porch now, and she loves it. My only concern is for my meat rabbits since kits are not good with cold at all and it saves them from the fishers and other predators that might get in the porch through the screens. Plus...having tea out on your porch with friends/family with dinner right next to you.....they might not fly with that hahaha and grandma has no idea that we are doing this and we would love to save the woman a heart attack!  I know not everyone thinks these cute cuddly critters are actually considered a livestock..


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been active! Ducklings arrived this morning!!!!  








They are so adorable and amazing and I cannot stay away lol! I finished my rabbit area, and I plan to pick them up on Monday, so more pics to follow if all goes well


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

What a bunch of adorable little quackers! I can't afford the water bill here to have waterfowl... Hopefully in my next place I can.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 18, 2016)

Awwww how cute!  I love little baby ducks


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 18, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> What a bunch of adorable little quackers! I can't afford the water bill here to have waterfowl... Hopefully in my next place I can.



I'll let you know how it all goes lol Metzer was deff the place to order from! Shipped and arrived perfectly.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 19, 2016)

All ducks are doing well, I almost didn't sleep I wanted to keep checking on them! I feel like a momma hen lol They are pretty much the messiest critters I have right now. They looooove making a mess. Good thing they are cute.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 19, 2016)

From, what I understand, you aint seen NUTHIN' yet!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 19, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> From, what I understand, you aint seen NUTHIN' yet!




When it gets that "fun" they go outside lol !! They have a giant kiddie pool for the brooder when they get too big for the tub they are in...I just hope Jon finishes the room we were redoing for the critters.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 22, 2016)

Picked up my meat rabbits today!!! One young buck, two young does, and an older proven doe. She was in with the buck, so she might be pregnant already. All NZW with laser eyes lol. I think they will have Watership Down names. Seems fitting to me.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 22, 2016)

@goats&moregoats Been working hard!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2016)

Gotta love them demon eyes! Grats on your new rabbits!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks!! The creepy red laser eyes makes it easier lol No cool colors to want to keep, they all look ugly, etc. processor preferred white pelt lol I love them, but ill love them more in my belly lol


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry Haven't been on much lately. Congrats on ducks & rabbits.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 28, 2016)

goats&moregoats said:


> Sorry Haven't been on much lately. Congrats on ducks & rabbits.



Its ok  Im sure you have been busy. How are your goats doing?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 28, 2016)

Goats are doing well, a bit concerned about Mavis.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 28, 2016)

Picked up two blue NZs today, bred to a californian buck. Interesting to see if they did take, and what I'll get


----------



## MendonOrchards (Mar 9, 2016)

Dispatched and butchered my first two rabbits (culls from a pet/show breeder, older rabbits) You cannot tell me this does not look amazing!!! And it was absolutely delicious. Crockpotted them in BBQ sauce for 6 hours and it was falling off the bone. Unfortunately, dinner was already planned, so this is tonight's dinner....but of course i had to taste it. Yuuuuuum.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Mar 30, 2016)

UPDATE: No updates lol so far no babies, just trying to finish up some never ending projects, and get the poultry outside finally (before the ducks get strangled lol!!!! Dont ever keep them in your house!!!)  Hope everyone is doing well. Soon going to have some nice spring pics of the trees and hopefully starting to get livestock fencing up or shelters, whatever is easier to do first. Yay!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

Fencing is easier.... yeah... just keep repeating that mantra!


----------

